# X-Rite's i1Diagnostics 4.1.1 Released



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

i1Diagnostics allows you to test your X-Rite measurement instrument functionality and update licenses on your device.

Use of this application by end users is recommended when problems are experienced with the measurement instrument.

i1Diagnostics creates a report which can be sent to X-Rite support for further investigation if problems persist.

Supported instruments:
- i1Pro
- i1iO
- i1iSis
- i1Display 1 & 2
- ColorMunki Photo & Design

Download Link: http://www.xrite.com/i1diagnostics/support/d1505


----------

